
Ask HN: Why are load balancers so expensive? - sbussard
If it wasn&#x27;t for kubernetes, I probably wouldn&#x27;t care about load balancers in my personal projects. But since things are the way they are, why do load balancers have to cost so much?
======
Keverw
Probably depends on the provider... Haven't played much K8...

But I know it seems with clouds they offer regular VPSes, but can get managed
databases, load balancers, etc... I guess cost more than setting it up on your
own raw VPS, but less op's tasks...

Personally I'd probably just install something like HAProxy on a VPS. Smaller
VPS but as growing scale it up on a larger VPS.

I guess though load balancers are prefect for stateless stuff, but websockets
sounds more messy. My plan was if I ever used web sockets load balance in the
application level itself... like ws1.whatever, ws2.whatever and just assign
them a session token and a specific server to connect to. So stateless REST
API and a separate stateful WS servers.

